# Bergwerk Merchandising, kannste vergessen



## Bubilein79 (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo ihr Bergwerker da draussen!!!!

Postet mal eure Meinung, was haltet Ihr von den miserablen Merchandising-Artikeln von Bergwerk??? Guckt z.B. mal in den Shop von Mitbewerber Rotwild (www.rotwild.de) - da wird Euch auch das Auge übergehen...

@ Anthony: Was ist denn jetzt endlich mit den längst versprochenen Fanartikeln???!!!!?? Und Aufkleber würden wir alle auch gerne haben!!!

Grüßle,

Flo


----------



## carloz (4. Juni 2004)

@bubi:

Naja, schon einiges im shop, aber sollten die sich ned lieber auf ihre gebr. Rahmen als auf den Firlefanz da konzentriern ?  

Spässchen, aber was willstn machn, ausser warten ? Das bike hab ich ja und an sonsten bin ich auch noch zufrieden...
So lang mein Rahmen hält zieh ich auchn Rotwildtrikot an *gg*
Sieht ja geil aus...


greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muzipok (4. Juni 2004)

Naja, Marketing ist glaub ich nicht so die starke Seite von Bergwerk.
Zum Beispiel haben sie dieses Jahr offiziell keine Trikots. Find ich schon mal super schwach. Aber es gibt ja Händler, die noch ein paar auf Lager haben.

Immerhin kriegt man den Katalog recht schnell 

Die durchschnittliche Email Antwortzeit liegt so bei 2,5 Wochen. Was ich schon super armselig finde. 

Aber vielleicht sieht es auch finanziell nicht so rosig aus bei Bergwerk. Sonst würd es wahrscheinlich mehr Merchandising und Marketing geben. Vielleicht ist ja deshalb auch die Kathrin Schwing weggegangen( hab ich zumindest hier im Forum gelesen).


----------



## Eisenfaust (4. Juni 2004)

Ich bin der Meinung, daß das, was Bergwerk anbietet, völlig ausreicht. Trikot, Hose, Sattelstütze, Klemme mit Logo, fertig. Alles weitere erfordert weiterhin Logistik, Personal und letztlich Kosten, die über die Rahmen- und Komplettradpreise abgewickelt werden müssen. Solange sich niemand bereit erklärt, den Versand und Betsellannahme im Auftrag zu machen, wird es ein zusätzlicher Kostenfaktor sein und bleiben. Also nicht rummotzen. Rotwild ist ja auch eine ganze Ecke teurer als Bergwerk und - verglichen mit der qualität - nicht unbedingt besser, nein, laut Bruchstatistik sogar schlechter. Ich für meinen Teil bin froh, einen Markennamen mit Edelfaktor (ob der nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht, das überlasse ich jedem selbst) aus der BRD für schlappe 800  erworben zu haben. Mit "besserem" Merchandising wäre ich sicher etwas teurer weggekommen ...


----------



## Nomercy (6. Juni 2004)

@Eisenfaust.

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Erstens wurden Artikel wiederholt *angekündigt* (ja, hier im Forum) und zweitens sollten doch die Kosten für das Merchandising durch die Artikel selbst wieder reinkommen, oder? Ich denke andere Hersteller - egal ob kleine oder große, highend oder lowbudget - fahren recht gut mit ihrem Firlefanz, verdienen damit sogar Geld und machen ihre Rahmen preiswerter. 

Gruß
Nomercy


----------

